#ubuntu-sv 2011-05-06
<sweettuxy> hoola
<sweettuxy> solo bots hay?
#ubuntu-sv 2011-05-08
<ayalabarrera> amigos necestiot de sus ayudad para instalrle ubuntu a una minilapto compaq
